# Tubo de sintonía del parlante



## NEO101 (Jul 17, 2009)

Buenas gente! Hace tiempo que no aparecí por aquí, acabo de retomar la contrucción de mi primer (o segundo, depende como se vea) bafle.
En estos días iré actualizando mis viejos posts con los avances y detalles.

Voy al grano, tengo una pregunta muy sencilla, acerca del tubo de sintonía.

Si el diseño del fabricante recomienda un tubo de xx longitud por 75 mm de ancho. Ese ancho supongo que es del lado "de adentro" del tubo? (es decir, el agujero en el bafle será mayor, debido al propio grosor del material del tubo que debo insertar).
O sea, el agujero en la madera deberá ser de esos 75 mm más el espesor del "caño" multiplicado por 2? 

La otra pregunta es, con qué hago el tubo? Un caño de PVC? Enrrollo cartón o papel hasta que quede rígido? En tal caso.... qué tan rígido? Perjudica que lo pinte con esmalte sintético?

En fin, creo que ustedes deben saber responderme fácilmente, por eso recurro a ustedes ;-)


Prometo subir pronto fotos y luego los análisis que haga de los resultados.

Un afectuoso saludo a toda la gente del foro y muchas gracias desde ya!

Marcelo.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

yo creo que un tubo de pvc va muy bien, y puedes pintarlo sin problemas porque el tubo en si no suena,solamente hace que salga y entre aire.

tambien los he hecho de carton o papel,y no les veo inconvenientes si son rigidos.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 19, 2009)

Complementando lo que dijo Hellfull



			
				NEO101 dijo:
			
		

> ...un tubo de xx longitud por 75 mm de *ancho*. Ese ancho supongo que es del lado "de adentro" del tubo?


¿Ancho? ¿No es diámetro?  
Y sí, se refiere al diámetro interno.




			
				NEO101 dijo:
			
		

> La otra pregunta es, con qué hago el tubo? Un caño de PVC? Enrrollo cartón o papel hasta que quede rígido? En tal caso.... qué tan rígido? Perjudica que lo pinte con esmalte sintético?


Hacelo con un tubo de PVC que es de lo más fácil y barato de conseguir. Si lo querés hacer con otro material, no hay drama pero seguramente te va a resultar más difícil y caro. Podés pintarlo con lo que quieras.

Simplemente vas a donde compres los caños, buscás uno que tenga el diámetro adecuado (diámetro interno...) y a la hora de hacer el agujero para colocarlo... Lo apoyás sobre la madera, lo tenés firme y con un lápiz dibujás alrededor. Simple.

Saludos y esperamos las novedades.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 26, 2009)

Por ahí se dice que el tubo de PVC mete coloraciones al sonido final... ¿Será cierto?

A mi gusto, preferiría un puerto hecho en aluminio o acero para poder asegurarlo con tornillos.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 26, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Por ahí se dice que el tubo de PVC mete coloraciones al sonido final... ¿Será cierto?



*Siiii! lo colorea cuando se le sale la pintura!!!!*

No le hagas caso a esos cuentos chinos! A menos que el tubo sea flexible y vibre con la presión interna generada...cosa que no sucede con los tubos de PVC por que son bastante gruesos, no agrega ni quita nada. Ahora...si alguien me trae un análisis de espectro del sonido con un tubo de PVC y de otro material, donde se vean las armónicas generadas o atenuadas por el tubo...voy a empezar a creer...

Saludos!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

al tubo de pvc tambien le puedes hacer abujeros y atornillarlo,asi lo hize yo.

Hazle unos 2 o 4 abujeros segun los que quieras en un lado y por ahi luego metes los tornillos para atornillarlo,simple   

saludos


----------



## NEO101 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Cacho* , si, quise poner diámetro   ops: 

Muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas.

El sábado estuve recorriendo varias casas y resulta que en PVC no existía 74 mm , sí 60mm ... No compré nada y en casa hice los cálculos de longitud y ancho, y vi cuánto se relacionaban, y realmente varía mucho. Con 75 mm dá 1,38 pulgadas de largo, y con 60 mm dá alrededor de media pulgada.
Por suerte se me ocurrió bucar en todas las porquerías para este tipo de cosas que suelo guardar, y encontré unos rollos de cartón MUY RÍGIDOS que había rescatado de una casa de fotos (traían enrollados el papel fotográfico). El díamtero interno? Exactamente 76 mm      eso sí que es tener suerte! Solo 1mm de diferencia.

Ahora bien, jugando con los distintos parámetros, como volúmen de caja, Fs, etc, vi que es bastante sensible la longitud del caño.

Pensaba aproximarme lo más posible al cálculo, y luego, en la práctica, sintonizar el bafle con el método que estaba por aquí (oscilador, tester, correr tubo...).
Mi preguntas al respecto serían 2:

1) Los cálculos de la longitud del tubo, ¿incluyen el grosor de la tapa del bafle a atravesar? ¿O son la parte que asoma detrás nada más?

2) Para poder correrlo e ir probando, mi idea es dejarlo que sobresalga adelante, una vez que esté en la posición correcta, le hago una maquita con birome, lo saco y lo corto en ese lugar, lo meto de nuevo y lo pego...  En este punto mi duda es, ¿lo que sobresale por delante no provoca ningún cambio al cortarlo luego?


Como verán, son dudas relacionadas con el funcionamiento en sí del tubo de sintonía...  Justamente estuve pensando el fin de semana que no leí nunca una explicación detallada del funcionamiento de un tubo de sintonía. Es decir, qué efectos se producen dentro de él, o qué principios físicos actúan... en fin, no sé cómo funcionan! Sé sus cálculos y relaciones, pero no entiendo por qué hacen variar la Fs. ¿Será tal vez que cambian el litraje de la caja de un modo "fino" ? Agradeceré mucho alguna información detallada al respecto, porque leí mucho en muchos lugares pero nunca una explicación específica de qué pasa adentro del tubo, o en sus costados, o cómo determinar su posición...

Saludos y muchísimas gracias por adelantado!

Marcelo.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

pues eso ya no se yo, pero creo que la longitud es del tubo en general,no cuenta ni lo del grosor de la madera ni nada.

De todas formas no afecta en nada que lo hagas unos 2cm mas largo por lo del grosor.


----------



## tegarg (Jul 27, 2009)

mira lo importante es el largo, si el caño lo pones adentro o afuero lo que te modifica es el litraje de la caja y si lo pones al ras del frente o si sobresale tambien cambia porque dependiendo como estaba se le sumaba un coeficiente distinto al largo total. esto lo había visto cuando estudiaba el resonador de Helmholtz. yo siempre que me dan el largo considero que es al ras del frente y que el volumen interior se calculo quitandole el lugar que ocupa el tuvo. si tenes todos los parámetros Thiele-Small del parlante podes usar el programa WinISD que te calcula caja ideal y te muestra la respuesta, la fase y demás y tambien podes poner tu caja y ver como quedaría la repuesta. si te interesa en pcpaudio.com hay una sección que explica todo de las cajas parlantes y también esta como usar el programa.

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/pcpfiles.html
el programa lo podes bajar de:
http://www.linearteam.dk/default.aspx?pageid=winisd

saludos y suerte con las cajas

pd: me olvide con el programa también podes cambiar el diámetro si es redondo o las medidas si lo hacer rectangular y te da el largo del tubo y tambien te da las medidas de la caja y le podes poner el grosor del material para que lo considere en las medidas.
saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jul 27, 2009)

NEO101 dijo:
			
		

> ...resulta que en PVC no existía 74 mm , sí 60mm ...  Con 75 mm dá 1,38 pulgadas de largo, y con 60 mm dá alrededor de media pulgada.



Buscá un caño de tres pulgadas: Es bastante estándar y tiene 76,2mm.
Fijate qué largo te da para ese.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 27, 2009)

NEO101 dijo:
			
		

> Como verán, son dudas relacionadas con el funcionamiento en sí del tubo de sintonía...  Justamente estuve pensando el fin de semana que no leí nunca una explicación detallada del funcionamiento de un tubo de sintonía. Es decir, qué efectos se producen dentro de él, o qué principios físicos actúan... en fin, no sé cómo funcionan! Sé sus cálculos y relaciones, pero no entiendo por qué hacen variar la Fs. ¿Será tal vez que cambian el litraje de la caja de un modo "fino" ? Agradeceré mucho alguna información detallada al respecto, porque leí mucho en muchos lugares pero nunca una explicación específica de qué pasa adentro del tubo, o en sus costados, o cómo determinar su posición...



El principio de funcionamiento y el lugar desde donde se mide te lo han dicho acá:



			
				tegarg dijo:
			
		

> mira lo importante es el largo, si el caño lo pones adentro o afuero lo que te modifica es el litraje de la caja y si lo pones al ras del frente o si sobresale tambien cambia porque dependiendo como estaba se le sumaba un coeficiente distinto al largo total. esto lo había visto cuando estudiaba *el resonador de Helmholtz*. yo siempre que me dan el largo considero que es *al ras del frente* y que el volumen interior se calculo quitandole el lugar que ocupa el tuvo. si tenes todos los parámetros Thiele-Small del parlante podes usar el programa WinISD que te calcula caja ideal y te muestra la respuesta, la fase y demás y tambien podes poner tu caja y ver como quedaría la repuesta



Es decir, elprincipio de funcionamiento es el Resonador de Helmholtz, y el largo del tubo se mide desde el frente del baffle hacia adentro. El volumen ocupado por el tubo es medio irrelevante, por que lo que quita de espacio es el volumen ocupado por las paredes del tubo.

Saludos!


----------



## NEO101 (Jul 27, 2009)

*hellfull* , en realidad 2 cm hacen bastante diferencia por lo que vi en la ecuación... Por ejemplo, tan solo variar 15 mm el diámetro, la longitud se iba a la tercera parte (de 1,38 pulgadas pasaba a aproximadamente media pulgada).
Desde casa posteo luego la ecucación que usé, no sea que por ahí sea incorrecta....   

*tegarg* , gracias por lo links, voy a probar a ver qué dice el programa, y ahí podré deducir si se considera el grosor del frente o no  ;-)

*Cacho* , probablemente el de la ferretería me chamuyó, me dijo que no exitía 3 pulgadas... y sin embargo mi cuñado tiene un codo para esa medida... De todas maneras, voy a usar el rollo de cartón que conseguí, me parece mucho mejor que el PVC

*ezavalla* , perfecto, voy a investigar un poco acerca del "resonador de Helmholtz"  ;-)  gracias!


Lo que me parece medio raro, es que si cuenta toda la longitud, incluyendo la del frente, NUNCA podría usarse el método de ir metiendo o sacando un poco el tubo hasta encontrar el punto... Recuerdo que el método daba 2 opciones: ir tapando/destapando el área de la ventana, o bien metiendo o sacando el tubo... Con lo que me dicen ahora, el segundo método en realidad requiere tener varios tubos de diferentes longitudes...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 27, 2009)

NEO101 dijo:
			
		

> Lo que me parece medio raro, es que si cuenta toda la longitud, incluyendo la del frente, NUNCA podría usarse el método de ir metiendo o sacando un poco el tubo hasta encontrar el punto... Recuerdo que el método daba 2 opciones: ir tapando/destapando el área de la ventana, o bien metiendo o sacando el tubo... Con lo que me dicen ahora, el segundo método en realidad requiere tener varios tubos de diferentes longitudes...



La medida del tubo cuenta tomada desde la superficie de la parte exterior del frente hacia el interior de la caja. Lo que tenga desde la superficie hacia afuera es otra historia, pero la verdad es que la desconozco. El metodo ese de sacar y meter el tubo nunca me pareció muy coherente, en particular por que decía algo como: "hacé la caja del volumen que se te antoje, hacele un agujero con un tubo y dale para afuera y para adentro hasta que se sintonice (con la historia esa de leer en el voltímetro)". La de tapar y abrir el agujero es un poco mas racional y tiene algo mas de sentido

Las cajas bass-reflex se diseñan considerando un *conjunto* de parámetros que determinan las caracterísiticas que tendrá una vez armada, estos parámetros están basados en las respuestas de filtros pasa-altos de cuarto orden y son las conocidas configuraciones B4, D4, QB3 y otras. Algunas son únicas y otras pueden admitir variantes, para un mismo parlante. Si alguien me explica como tengo esas confguraciones en cuenta y cual es la que sintonizo con ese método...puedo empezar a creerle.

Saludos!


----------



## NEO101 (Jul 27, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> La medida del tubo cuenta tomada desde la superficie de la parte exterior del frente hacia el interior de la caja. Lo que tenga desde la superficie hacia afuera es otra historia, pero la verdad es que la desconozco. El metodo ese de sacar y meter el tubo nunca me pareció muy coherente, en particular por que decía algo como: "hacé la caja del volumen que se te antoje, hacele un agujero con un tubo y dale para afuera y para adentro hasta que se sintonice (con la historia esa de leer en el voltímetro)". La de tapar y abrir el agujero es un poco mas racional y tiene algo mas de sentido
> 
> Las cajas bass-reflex se diseñan considerando un *conjunto* de parámetros que determinan las caracterísiticas que tendrá una vez armada, estos parámetros están basados en las respuestas de filtros pasa-altos de cuarto orden y son las conocidas configuraciones B4, D4, QB3 y otras. Algunas son únicas y otras pueden admitir variantes, para un mismo parlante. Si alguien me explica como tengo esas confguraciones en cuenta y cual es la que sintonizo con ese método...puedo empezar a creerle.
> 
> Saludos!



Ojo, no es tan azaroso. Al mirar la ecuación y su relación entre longitud, diámetro y volúmen de la caja, te das cuenta que hay que calcularlo y luego usar el método del tester para un ajuste "fino" (por las tolerancias de los componentes, como ser el parlante). Si hacés cualquier volúmen "al voleo" , te puede dar el cálculo un tubo de, por decir algo, medio metro, en una caja de 5 litros... obvio no entraría! En mi caso el cálculo me da 1,38 pulgadas de largo para 75 mm de diámtero, y para 60mm media pulgada... o sea que con 76 mm puedo hacer pruebas y seguramente el valor correcto estará cercano a 1,4 pulgadas... me explico? (manteniendo mi caja de 28 Litros y Fs=73Hz, no "cualquier cosa").

Disculpa la "pereza" , tenés por ahí a mano algún link con esos "B4, D4, QB3" que mencionás?

Saludos y gracias nuevamente!

Marcelo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 27, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> tacatomon dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero el tubo de PVC va a resonar a ciertas frecuencias, ahí es donde va a meter la "coloración". Todo material resuena a x frecuencia y el PVC no es la execpción.
Sobre alguna prueba, pues aún no he hecho nada, solo me platicaron. Pero se pueden hacer. Por mi parte, de que colorea el sonido, lo colorea, leve pero lo hace. El acero o aluminio al ser mas rigidos, resuenan al altas frecuencias, lo que en un cajón de woofer no es critico. Aunque tambien estamos hablando de cambios perceptuales del sonido apenas detectables a simple oído.

Saludos.


----------



## tegarg (Jul 27, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> ezavalla dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



creo que la frecuencia de resonancia del tubo es elegida justo para que refuese en donde el woofer esta perdiendo db's.
ose a las medidas las calculas para que resuene a la frecuencia de resonancia de la caja que armaste.
todo esto es lo que creo no tengo mucho argumento para defender esta posición.

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 27, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Pero el tubo de PVC va a resonar a ciertas frecuencias, ahí es donde va a meter la "coloración". Todo material resuena a x frecuencia y el PVC no es la execpción.



Por que debería *resonar* el tubo de PVC?
El tubo es hueco y no se pueden armar ondas estacionarias dentro del tubo. El aire en el tubo..o sale o entra, suponiendo que estamos trabajando en el rango de frecuencias en el que opera el tubo. Fuera de ese rango, el aire casi no se mueve.
Si el diámetro del tubo es el correcto para no generar turbulencias en el movimiento del aire, no debería moverse o vibrar en absoluto...a menos que sea de goma...


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 27, 2009)

No se supone que cuando el tubo de PVC está resonando es cuando aún en su posición fija en el bafle este tiende a vibrar en el lado opuesto a donde está sujeto a x frecuencia?

Esto lo he notado (Sentido) en la practica. A x frecuencia el extremo del tubo vibra. Con los de aluminio o acero esto no pasa al ser mucho mas rigido que el PCV. Mas si se trata de un Woofer.
Data: Caja reflex fija y sin movimientos durante las pruebas, Woofer 300W, puerto de 2.5", 3.5" de fondo y muy fijo en el bafle con resistol 5000. La caja era de un grave de coche.

Por eso me fio mas de los de Aluminio. Aunque creo que estamos hablando por una distorcion que apenas se aprecia, siempre me quedo la espinita.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 27, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> No se supone que cuando el tubo de PVC está resonando es cuando aún en su posición fija en el bafle este tiende a vibrar en el lado opuesto a donde está sujeto a x frecuencia?



Pero no me parece el mejor de los diseños que el tubo vibre en el lado opuesto al que está sujeto. Seguramente, con un tubo de diferente diámetro para lograr que sea mas corto esas vibraciones desaparecerían. Te imaginarás que si las vibraciones son por encima de la frecuencia de corte del woofer, no solo te lo va a "colorear"...sino que tenés un diapasón sonando dentro de la caja!

De que largo y diámetro es el tubo que viste en ese auto? Y mas importante...como lo calcularon?

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 27, 2009)

Pues como te platico, yo lo ví pues no le hize mucho caso. ya despues leí en una publicacion de audiocar que los tubos de sintonía al vibrar a X frec. producen coloraciones al sonido y blabla bla.

Para estar tranquilo, por mi parte lo soluciono poniendo puertos de aluminio. Aparte de que la vista es estupenda.

Un placer "discutir" con usted Ezavalla.

Saludos.


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 27, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Por ahí se dice que el tubo de PVC mete coloraciones al sonido final... ¿Será cierto? . . .



El objetivo del dichoso tubo es de sintonizarse a la frecuencia de resonancia del parlante, cuando se ha montado el bafle. Las dimenciones del tubo, determinan la frecuencia.


----------



## tegarg (Jul 27, 2009)

justamente por estos temas decidí estudiar ingeniería en sonido.
siempre se termina hablando sobre supuestos y creencias propias.
en unos años les cuento como era....

AHORA yo creo que algo de ese tamaño no va oscilar a tan baja frecuencia y el el tamaño del ducto es para que a la frecuencia elegida este en fase la señal emitida por el parlante y la que esta saliendo por ducto para lograr mas spl a esa frecuencia.
pero como ya dije son suposiciones mias que solo sirven para pasar un rato.  tienen como fundamento teorico mi imaginación!

aca explican un poco, no mucho de las bass reflex:
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/cajas/bassreflex/reflex.htm 

saludos


----------



## POLI (Jul 27, 2009)

Lo que se busca en un recinto bass reflex es que las ondas posteriores del parlante pongan en resonancia a la masa de  aire contenido en el recinto mismo , el aire en si es lo que tiene que resonar , nada mas ... ni tubo ni laterales de madera ni un cuerno! por eso se recomienda el material acustico tipo lana de vidrio o fieltro para absorver todo ese tipo de resonania ideseadas.
 La resonancia de un cuerpo en si depende del material , hay materiales con frecuencias de resonancia altas como ser el aluminio y materiales con frecuencia de resonancia baja ( no se me aocurre ninguno).
 Si uno hace la experiancia de ir barriendo en frecuencia desde las frecuncias mas bajas hacia las mas altas en trodo el espectro audible , el gabinete , bafle o como quieran llamarle no deberia resonar a ninguna de elllas  salvo a la cual este sintonizada la caja y esta debera ser como resultado un sonido grave y limpio emitido por el puerto reflex o tubo de sintonia y a la frecuencia que elegimos.
 Mas importante que fijarse en si el tubo es 1,5 o 2 cm mas largo es que este perfectamente sellada por todos lados sino los intentos por sintonizarla son inutiles.
 Si no consiguen tubo del diametro indicado , la solucion es a mayor diamtro mayor profundidad y viceversa.
Como experiancia les sugiero:
                                                  pongan un generador de tonos  cerca de la frecuencia de resonancia por ejemplo unos 40 hz , tomen un tubo de pvc de 4" 1 metro de largo aprox , con un extremo la oreja bien cerca de este y el otro extermo en el frente del bafle entrando por el orificio practicado a tal fin ,  lo van metiendo lentamente el la caja y luego lo van sacando van a notar que en una posicion del recorrido es donde el tubo incrementa exponencialmente el sonido emitido por el tubo , EN ESE punto es cuando la caja esta exactamente sinonizada a  la frecuencia del tono que eligieron en el generador , ejemplo 40 hz , para que esto sea notorio la caja debe de estar perfectamente sellada sino seria como tratar de cargar agua en un colador para pastas , no se si me explico . 
 Ahora solo tienen que elegir la frecuencia en la que quieren realzar los graves ej a 43 hz ponen el tono en esa frecuancia y empiezan a meter el tubo y sacarlo hasta que noten el incremeto anteriormente nombrado , ahi es donde deben cortar el tubo al ras del frente , lo importante es la seccion cilindrica que se encuntra dentro de la caja , no lo que se preolonga hacia afuera.
 Para comprobar ponen un papel en el frente delport reflex y cuando pase por la frecuencia elejida se movera mucho mas que es donde el tubo sopla por demas .
 En audio de sistemas hi-fi lo que se recomienda es sintonizar la caja en la frecuancia de resonancia del parlante que es donde este deja de responder , con tal efecto se compensa la perdida en db generada por el aumento de impedancia del parlate en esa frecuancia critica y se logra una respuesta mas plana ,pero nada quita que sintonizemos la caja donde a nosotros nos resulte mas agaradable auditivamante.

 Por ultimo les comento que  lei x ahi  que la caja ideal seria de cemeto puro por ser totalmemte rigido y libre de resonancias a fercuancias audibles , lamentablemente medio impracticable , pero espero que se util para aclarar que la caja en si tiene que ser lo mas rigida y estanca posible, de ahi el atornillarlas sellarlas encolarlas etc etc.. 
PD:Como  generador de tono utilizen cualqueira que este disponible para la PC  y salen por placa de audio , creo que el WinISD tiene uno .

 Uf.. no escribo mas...


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 28, 2009)

Y las ondas estacionarias?

Te olvidastes de ellas. Supongo que a menos que el recinto acustico de cemento sea una Esfera, habra ondas estacionaras y de nada serviría hacerla lo más solida posible.

PD: que es lo que tratamos de hacer, el recinto acustico perfecto? Solo queríamos desmentir lo del tubo de sintonía.

Saludos.


----------



## POLI (Jul 28, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Y las ondas estacionarias?
> 
> Te olvidastes de ellas. Supongo que a menos que el recinto acustico de cemento sea una Esfera, habra ondas estacionaras y de nada serviría hacerla lo más solida posible.
> 
> ...



 Por eso aclare leei x ahi , sigue siendo valido para la rigidez del material , la idea de la rigidez maxima del material es para eliminar estas  nunca vas a estar excento de ellas, se trata de crear las mejores condiciones posibles para el recinto. La idea era hechar un poco de luz algo que opr dificil de representar empiricamente se hace confuso , si te molesta hago un edit y  saco todo , ningun problema...
 No intento hacer un tratado de electroacustica de 100 paginas...


----------



## NEO101 (Jul 28, 2009)

POLI dijo:
			
		

> Ahora solo tienen que elegir la frecuencia en la que quieren realzar los graves ej a 43 hz ponen el tono en esa frecuancia y empiezan a meter el tubo y sacarlo hasta que noten el incremeto anteriormente nombrado , ahi es donde deben cortar el tubo al ras del frente , lo importante es la seccion cilindrica que se encuntra dentro de la caja , no lo que se preolonga hacia afuera.



Creo que eso soluciona una de mis principales dudas, muchas gracias!  ;-)


*tacatomon* , *POLI* , no me molesta el off-topic para nada, toda la información que permita aprender algo, SIEMPRE viene bien. ;-)

Por cierto, si el bafle redondo es tan perfecto... por qué el Nautilus de B&W usa un caracol y no una esfera?   


Saludos y muchísimas gracias!
Marcelo.


----------



## POLI (Jul 28, 2009)

Bueno lo del bafle cilindrico que te lo responda Tacatomon , es verdad que un bafle cilindrico estaria libre de este efecto , supongo que es por la estetica o algun otro vicio disconocido que no los hacen esfericos ...
  Me alegro que pueda aportar algo de claridad al tema... Saludos.


----------



## tegarg (Jul 28, 2009)

NEO101 dijo:
			
		

> *tacatomon* , *POLI* , no me molesta el off-topic para nada, toda la información que permita aprender algo, SIEMPRE viene bien. ;-)
> Por cierto, si el bafle redondo es tan perfecto... por qué el Nautilus de B&W usa un caracol y no una esfera?
> Saludos y muchísimas gracias!
> Marcelo.


la nautilus es un laberinto acustico. el un tubo muy largo en donde el sonido de propaga con un frente de onda plano y es absorbido por todo el materias absorbente de la caja, la forma de caracol es para que ocupe menos lugar si mira el medio y el tweeteer tienen un cilindro recto mucho mas corto.
para lograr un frente de onda plano hay que mandener una relacion entre el diametro o seccion del caño y la frecuancia utilisada, no estoy muy seguro pero en pspaudio dice que para que se conporte de esa manera al diametro tiene que ser mayor que la longitud de onda de esa frecuancia. eso me parece imposible ya que para una f de 50 hz tenes un longitud de 7 metro +/-.
T=1/f=.02s  suponiendo una velocidad de 343m/s los .02s serian 6.86m.

volviendo al principio si hacer el port rectangular con la misma madera que la caja? 
que pro y contras tendras?

saludos, leonardo


----------



## POLI (Jul 28, 2009)

Creo que en si es lo que LLaman "lineas de transmision " y la idea es que la onda posterio recorra una distancia superior a la de la longitud  de onda de la frecuncia minima a reproducir de esta manera y groseramente ejemplificando , si 30hz fuera mi frecuencia minima su longitud de onda aproximada seria de unos 11 metros entonces yo podria poner el parlante montado sobre un tubo de PVC de el diametro del parlante de 5,5 metros de ida dos codos de 90° y otro tramo hacia el frente y vuelvo con otro tramo de 5,5 metros hacia el frente ahi tengo mis 11 metros de recorrido ... y la teoria estraria hermosa , asi entendi yo el princio de funcionamiento de las lineas de transmisión , este es un ejemplo gorsero , espero que no me vengan con que el pvc mete coloraciones o que es blanco y queda feo y la pintura no agrarra ,  es a efecto explicativo ok? 
 Ahora no recuerdo bien si era la onda completa el recorrido 11 metros o con media onda estaba ... lo voy a checkear porque seria mucho menos recorrido el necesario... (la mitad). 

Pd: La relacion segun tengo entendido es con la logitud del tubo que contien la columna de aire y no con el dimetro, tiene mas logica asi no?


----------



## tegarg (Jul 28, 2009)

POLI dijo:
			
		

> Pd: La relacion segun tengo entendido es con la logitud del tubo que contien la columna de aire y no con el dimetro, tiene mas logica asi no?


si yo también creo es, pero empece a dudar cuando ley en:
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/cajas/cajas.html
esto:
"No existen muchos ejemplo comerciales de este tipo de caja. El más célebre es el Nautilus Prestige de B&W. Consiste en una "caja" muy larga llena de material absorbente que eliminan la onda producida por el interior del diafragma. Concretamente en ese modelo, por las propiedades de los tubos, cuando el diámetro es mayor que la longitud de onda, la onda se comporta como una onda plana que se desplaza guiada por el tubo, y no se crean ondas estacionarias, por lo que si el woofer está cortado a frecuencias sificientemente bajas, este tipo de "caja" está libre de coloración y de resonancia."
en este tipo la punta del caño esta cerrada, todo lo generado hacia el interior es absorbido, teóricamente.
algo de esto vi en introducción a la acústica hace 2 años, es increíble como me olvido las cosas y las que no olvido las mezclo.

acá muestran algo de como se arman esas cajas:
http://www.hometheatermag.com/gearworks/1007factbc/


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 28, 2009)

NEO101 dijo:
			
		

> POLI dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No quieren que experimentemos la "realeza" del sonido.


----------



## POLI (Jul 28, 2009)

Ahhh! entoces la nautilus no es linea de transmision yo pense que por algun lugar salia la masa de aire hacia el frente ...


----------



## NEO101 (Jul 28, 2009)

tegarg dijo:
			
		

> acá muestran algo de como se arman esas cajas:
> http://www.hometheatermag.com/gearworks/1007factbc/



Se me cae la baba...  

Supongo que alguna vez ya vieron a este "loco", pero.... :

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/proyectos_altavoces/Odisea1/Odisea1.html


----------



## tegarg (Jul 28, 2009)

NEO101 dijo:
			
		

> Se me cae la baba...
> 
> Supongo que alguna vez ya vieron a este "loco", pero.... :
> 
> http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/proyectos_altavoces/Odisea1/Odisea1.html



quiero ser ese loco, que hay que hacer?
aparte de tener mucha plata, mucho tiempo, conocimiento y habilidad, persistencia y claro mas tiempo y plata...

yo estoy hace 15 días buscando un woofer de 8 o 10" para usar de subwoofer en mi piesa y hasta ahora lo unico que me convence es un b52 de 8" que sale $150 y me parece caro.
http://www.b52audio.com/producto_descripcion.php?accID=37


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 28, 2009)

Está un poco caro para 8"

No has visto el LAB12 de Eminence?


----------



## tegarg (Jul 28, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Está un poco caro para 8"
> No has visto el LAB12 de Eminence?


mira que estoy en argentina por lo que veo sos de  Veracruz, Mexico. 
De Eminence buscando en mercado libre encontré el Alpha-8 a $275 o U$72. El b52 esta $150 o U$39.


----------



## NEO101 (Jul 29, 2009)

*tegarg* , no sé que tal son los B-52 , pero te fijaste los Selenium 8PW3 creo que es el modelo? O bien los 10PW3 que es precisamente el que estoy armando... Trae los parámetros y bastante información.
Algo más económico los Yahro...
Y si buscás algo mejorcito, fijate www.audifan.com.ar (hay un post al respecto de esa marca, aunque no lo leí entero). Tienen muy buena atención además...

Por cierto, del loco que hizo la imitación de los Nautilus, hace falta muuuuuchas herramientas y un taller muy completito, además de negocios donde se consiga de todo !


----------



## tegarg (Jul 29, 2009)

Neo
te contesto en el otro post que es sobre los parlantes


----------



## electrico (Abr 23, 2010)

tengo una duda hay alguna diferencia entre un tubo de sintonia en forma cilindrica y otro de forma rectangular eh visto varios en donde dicen q*UE* mejor es el rectangular ahi les dejo unos ejemplos

http://img169.imageshack.us/i/porti.jpg/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 23, 2010)

electrico dijo:


> tengo una duda hay alguna diferencia entre un tubo de sintonia en forma cilindrica y otro de forma rectangular eh visto varios en donde dicen q*ue* mejor es el rectangular ahi les dejo unos ejemplos



Si donde te dicen que son mejores los rectangulares te pueden dar una explicación técnica adecuada (y no empezar con que los graves son sólidos y con autoridad ) entonces tal vez nos tomemos el trabajo de analizar que es lo que dice...aunque ya sabemos que es una mentira del tamaño de una casa...


----------



## Tavo (Abr 23, 2010)

JBL y MTX Audio son marcas reconocidas. Puede que esté e lo cierto...
Me gustó mucho la caja de abajo a la izquierda... Se ve interesante... Saludos!


----------



## electrico (Abr 23, 2010)

esa forma rectangular del respiradero para mi que es por que quieren imitar el sonido de audio profesional como en los subwoofers potentes donde se requiere de gran spl no veo ninguno con un tubo de sintonia cilindrico algunos ni tubo tienen pero es cierto que nadie dice por que es mejor el rectangular me gustaria saberlo por que tengo que hacer 2 recintos para unos subwoofer rockford de 12" y en el manual me dice las medidas del tubo que a mi parecer son pequeños porque a gran potencia se generaria turbulencia me paso con recintos mas pequeños el tubo que recomiendan es de 7.62cm x 15.24cm ustedes creen que es muy pequeño o esta bien para una caja de 51 litros.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 23, 2010)

electrico dijo:


> en el manual me dice las medidas del tubo que a mi parecer son pequeños porque a gran potencia se generaria turbulencia me paso con recintos mas pequeños *el tubo que recomiendan es de 7.62mm x 15.24mm* ustedes creen que es muy pequeño o esta bien para una caja de 51 litros.



   

Naaaa......revisá bien esas medidas...deben ser centímetros, no milímetros. Con un agujero tan chico los baffles van a chiflar!


----------



## electrico (Abr 23, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Naaaa......revisá bien esas medidas...deben ser centímetros, no milímetros. Con un agujero tan chico los baffles van a chiflar!


 tienes razon eran centimetros ya lo corregi pero que opinas crees que es muy pequeño o esta bien comparandolos con esas cajas jbl y mtx sobretodo la mtx


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 24, 2010)

electrico dijo:


> tienes razon eran centimetros ya lo corregi pero que opinas crees que es muy pequeño o esta bien comparandolos con esas cajas jbl y mtx sobretodo la mtx




No te puedo hacer esa comparación por que no conozco los parametros T/S de esos parlantes y la comparación tampoco serviría por que no se a cual ajuste están diseñadas.
Tenes dos alternativas:
1- Usás el modelo del fabricante.
2- Diseñas una a tu antojo usando los PT/S y el WinISD.


----------



## electrico (Jun 29, 2010)

bueno ya quedo claro entonces que no tiene nada que ver la forma del respiradero pero como se podria cambiar la forma es decir cambiar la forma cilindrica por una rectangular en que deberia basarme para hacer la modificacion del area y la longitul.


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 29, 2010)

electrico dijo:


> tengo una duda hay alguna diferencia entre un tubo de sintonia en forma cilindrica y otro de forma rectangular eh visto varios en donde dicen q*UE* mejor es el rectangular ahi les dejo unos ejemplos



Lo importante no es la geometria, lo importante es la sección por la longuitud. Despues puede ser cilindrico, rectangular, cuadrado, octogonal, etc. que no tiene nada que ver.
Sds.


----------



## electrico (Jun 30, 2010)

hola despues de varios dias estoy de nuevo con esta duda pero revisando en la pagina del fabricante dan 3 diferentes tamaños de caja para el mismo subwoofer uno de 42.48L otra de 50.69L y la mas grande de 59.47L la verdad estoy dudando entre la de 50.69 y la mas grande pero el probema esta en que no me da las medidas del respiradero de la caja grande solo esta el de la caja de 50 litros o sera el mismo respiradero para las 3 cajas como podria hacer para saber el tamaño del tubo de sintonia de la caja grande quisiera hacer la caja mas grande porque supongo que a caja mas grande mejores y mayores graves y si le pongo el respiradero que me dan a la caja grande que es lo peor que podria suceder espero la ayuda de uds ahi les dejo la pagina donde sale todo y un archivo pdf adjunto donde estan los parametros T/S.saludos

http://img202.imageshack.us/i/dibujoouo.jpg/


http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/prod...ily_id=9&item_id=108270&locale=en_US&p_status=


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 30, 2010)

electrico dijo:


> como podria hacer para saber el tamaño del tubo de sintonia de la caja grande quisiera hacer la caja mas grande porque supongo que a caja mas grande mejores y mayores graves y si le pongo el respiradero que me dan a la caja grande que es lo peor que podria suceder espero la ayuda de uds *ahi les dejo la pagina donde sale todo y un archivo pdf adjunto donde estan los parametros T/S*



Y yo te dejo el lugar donde podes estudiar todo lo que te hace falta:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/


----------



## electrico (Jun 30, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Y yo te dejo el lugar donde podes estudiar todo lo que te hace falta:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/


 
hola ezavalla en tu post esta todo lo necesario para calcular el tamaño de los recintos y mencionas el programa winisd descargue e instale el programa estuve llenando los datos con los parametros thiele small y al hacer click en save para guardar los datos y para que el programa me calcule el tamaño de la caja me tira una ventana con el siguiente mensaje parameter error list y no me deja hacer nada mas me quedo alli el programa que descargue es el winisd pro alpha y mas o menos que es lo peor que podria pasar si le pongo el respiadero que me da el fabricante a la caja de 59 litros sabiendo que ese respìradero es para la de 50 litros

aunque viendo la pagina del fabricante sale una caja de 59 litros a la que la llama powerfull enclosure con todo y medidas pero esta tiene un respiradero de forma rectangular como podria convertir ese respiradero rectangular en uno cilindrico o como podria reducir el area y su longitud puesto que la caja que tengo pensada hacer es un poco mas ancha y no tan larga. el port tiene un area de 2.5"x12.5"x24" y esta sintonizado a 37hz igual que el tubo de la otra caja, se me ocurre que utilizando la formula para modificar el tamaño de un recinto(base x altura x profundidad) podria modificar ese respiradero tu que opinas.

http://img132.imageshack.us/i/dibujomfv.jpg/


----------



## sergio rossi (Jun 30, 2010)

Buenas noches electrico. mira recien carge los datos del parlante en el winisd alfa, y me sale la pantalla que vos indicas, cuando ocurre esto es porque el programa recalcula y chequea los parametros que vos le cargas. si hay diferencia entre lo que calcula y lo que cargaste te salta el aviso. Esto lo solucionas cargando alguno de los parametros y dejando que el programa rellene los demas,  por ej. carga Qes y Qms y deja que el programa te tire el Qts, carga el vas la fs.  en el cuadro del medio carga Mms Bs Le y deja el resto para el programa. verifica que los valores que te tira sean proximos a los que te da el fabricante.  luego cargate Xmax. con estos datos ya tenes todo para salvarlo y ver la grafica que te da, y los tubos del sincronizado. cualquier duda consulta. un abrazo.


----------



## electrico (Jul 1, 2010)

hola sergio gracias por tu ayuda por fin pude cargar los datos al winisd ya hice los calculos aunque no entiendo mucho segun lo que calcule solo debo reducir la longitud del respiradero que da el fablicante para conservar la frecuencia de sintonizacion del bafle y los demas datos solo me limite a conservar esos datos porque no entiendo mucho esa linea blanca que me da el programa tambien queria hacerte una preguanta si forro las paredes internas del bafle con fibra o algun material parecido creo que es para evitar las reflexiones internas pero yo mas que todo lo quiero forrar porque me gusta como suena mi duda era si al forrar debo reducir el tamaño del bafle? porque tambien lei que dicho material hace que el parlante crea que esta en una caja mas grande debo tomar en cuenta eso al diseñar la caja?

a me olvidaba me sale una ventana que dice choose alignment eso para que es segun el traductor es para alinear los parlantes pero alinear en que sentido

http://img16.imageshack.us/i/dibujo2mn.jpg/



http://img514.imageshack.us/i/dibujodr.jpg/


----------



## sergio rossi (Jul 2, 2010)

Hola, buenas tardes electrico, mira lei tu post pero estoy en el laburo, cuando llego a la noche a casa te contesto, pero de mientras te recomiendo que leas el sig. post COMPLETO que es exelente. Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes a la noche te posteo mis comentarios. un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 2, 2010)

electrico dijo:


> a me olvidaba *me sale una ventana que dice choose alignment *eso para que es segun el traductor es para alinear los parlantes pero alinear en que sentido



Para entender eso vas a tener que buscar un poco en el foro, por que hace un tiempo subí unas copias escaneadas de un libro donde sale explicado.


----------



## sergio rossi (Jul 2, 2010)

Hola buenas noches electrico, primero lo primero como dice ezavalla hay que leer... y no poco para aprender en este tema, en el foro estamos todos para atravez del dialogo ayudar (pero no olvides que es un dialogo y como todo dialogo tiene que ser de por lo menos dos).   Bueno como para empezar, mi pregunta seria para que vas a utilizar este conjunto, porque como te da la grafica con ese volumen de caja vas a tener en los 60hz un aumento de 6db en esa frecuencia o sea los golpes del bombo de al bateria van a sonar 6 veces mas fuerte de lo que sonarian en forma normal, no asi las otras frecuencias.  la idea de la curva es que sea lo mas plana posible respecto del 0db y que llegue lo mas abajo en frecuencia posible (para un sub woofer), fijate que si bajas la frecuencia de resonancia del bafle tambien baja la curva pero cuando ves el largo del tubo de sintonia necesitarias un bafle re pero re profundo, (proba esto en el winisd y vas aver, modifica los valores en el cuadro y fijate). Con la grafica que vos obtuviste vas a hacer un boom box para audio car. no mas de eso. tambien  fijate que el programa te tira que para ese parlante conviene utilizar un gabinete cerrado por su bajo valor de EBP. arriba de 50 ya es para vas reflex, ojo igual se puede usar el ultimo con sus limitaciones. Bueno disculpa que mas que soluciones te genero dudas, pero si no fuera asi no te seria de ayuda, pensa un poco, juga con el winisd, ve con que fin lo queres armar, proponete todas las dudas que te surgan y postea nuevamente. un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 3, 2010)

Acá lo encontré:
Ver el archivo adjunto 28932


----------



## Cacho (Jul 3, 2010)

Lindo libro EZ... ¿Cuál es?

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 3, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Lindo libro EZ... ¿Cuál es?



Hola Cacho! Tanto tiempo!

El libro se llama* "Electroacústica: Altavoces y Micrófonos"*, de Basilio Pueo Ortega y Miguel Romá Romero, Ed. Pearsons Educación -  2003 -  ISBN:84-205-3906-6

Estos hombres son de la Universidad de Alicante, y el libro es de un amigo que llegó de España y lo compró allá, así que no se si se consigue por estos pagos.

El libro es bastante bueno, aunque no me gusta del todo como exponen los temas, pero es una buena obra de consulta...

Un abrazo!


----------



## electrico (Jul 3, 2010)

muchas gracias por su ayuda estoy aprendiendo bastante y veo que es bastante complicado diseñar una buena caja acustica hace tiempo hice unas cajas pero sin tomar en cuenta todos esos parametros solo confie en mi oido pero ahora si quise hacer algo bueno por lo pronto el mdf de 1" ya lo compre solo falta los tornillos o clavos no se cual de las 2 opciones sera la mejor bueno y los subwoofers los pienso utilizar para escuchar musica en mi sala que no es muy grande solo de (4x6m), para hacer fiestas los fines de semana y aveces escuchar musica al aire libre en mi jardin que es algo grande solo para eso no lo voy a usar para ver peliculas por que para eso esta el home theatre y la musica que escuho es de todo un poco todo lo que tenga buenos graves lo escuho algo como rock, hip hop, musica electronica, regue, regueton, pop y algunas baladas compre estos woofer de audio car porque no tenia mucho de donde escojer entre estos subs que compre y bastantes parantes chinos que hay por aca opte por el de audio car por que los escuche y fue amor a primera vista a primer oido creo y tambien por que no encontraba ningun subwoofer decente lo unico que estaba al alcanse era unos subs peavey lowrider de 15" lo demas eran de 18" y mucha potencia pero creo que eso es demasiado para una casa ahora voy a hacer esos cambios en el winisd aver que puedo lograr tambien estuve viendo la imagen escaneada de ezavalla ahora todo me queda mas claro en principio quize hacer un bandpass pero me desanime por la complejidad de su diseño solo me queda una duda como podria cambiar la forma del tubo de sintonia me gustaria un tubo rectangular saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 3, 2010)

Gracias por el dato EZ. Ahora a ver qué se consigue por estos lares...

Un abrazo


----------



## electrico (Jul 8, 2010)

bueno amigos ya hice los cambios en el programa voy a hacer la caja de 60 litros tambien voy a aumentar la longitud del port lo mas que se pueda para aplanar esa curva lo unico que no me quedo claro es hasta donde debe llegar el fb porque al alargar el port se reduce yo lo voy a dejar en 27hz supongo que no debe ser menor a lo que el sub es capaz de reproducir en este caso este sub reproduce de 25-250hz solo queda construir el sub ah me olvidaba yo pienso dacerlo de forma trapezoidal para evitar las reflexiones internas esta bien lo que pìenso hacer o no habra mucha diferencia con una caja con forma de cubo lo pregunto porque viendo varias marcas de subs hay pocas que tengan esa forma trapezoidal casi todos son cubicos. saludos

pd: al tratar de hacer una caja bandpass me salio esta grafica q opinan esta mejor que la bassreflex que puse en post anteriores?


----------



## sergio rossi (Jul 8, 2010)

Buenas noches electrico, si la ultima grafica esta mejor pero ojo que la caja es de casi 107 lts. subis 4 db solamente en una frecuencia de 40hz, mas baja que en la otra caja. saludos.


----------



## jorge1py (Oct 25, 2011)

Exacto en unas de las imagenes te dice todo

Box Volume: 1.5 Cu Ft
Port Frequency: 31 Hz
Port diameter: 3 inches
Port length: 8 inches

La caja para cada subwofer tiene que tener 42,45 litros con un ducto de 3 pulgadas por 8 pulgadas de largo y estaria sintonizada a 31 Hz.


----------



## SergioBustos (Sep 11, 2012)

Hola a todos ! Primero, les quiero decir que me parece una gran comunidad y TODOS saben mucho, excepto yo jeje pero quiero aprender 

Les cuento como va la historia!

Un dia, me compre un Woofer generico de 10'' ... le hice una caja de aproximadamente 44lts (digo aproximadamente porque no recuerdo... creo que asi era) y anduvo perfecto.
Ahora... un dia compre el w309d4 de 10'', doble bobina, champion series. Se lo puse a esa caja (sellada era) y andaba bien, lo pusimos en un auto y no era lo que esperaba.-

Le preguntamos a un amigo que se dedica a Car Audio y me recomendo hacerle un agujero y sintonizar con un tubo de plastico de 3'' ... ok, lo instale y andaba muchisimo mejor... aprovechando la potencia maxima (parece) de una mejor manera. 

Un dia, escuchando un tema de reggaeton bastante bajo (35hz - 45hz como muy alto) el tubo de sintonia se aplasto 
Nos fijamos que este entero... solo se quebro un poco adelante... nada mas, pero ahora, suena (el mismo tema) como que sopla... es dificil de explicar ! sale mucho aire, no por el agujero del tubo (roto) sino por la boca del mismo... y los bajos que nombre antes, no retumban... no como deberia supongo.

LA PREGUNTA : 

Que tubo me recomiendan? me dijeron que con pvc se hacen... me podrian decir tamaño, apertura y demas? Si sirve de algo, somos de escuchar cosas muy bajas... digamos, reggaeton, electronica, etc. El auto es un Fiat Siena Atractive 

Espero ayuda antes de romper algo jeje  les deje una foto, espero que se vea ! Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2012)

Comprá el mismo que tenía 

http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/TUBO-DE-SINTONIA-

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=...pw.r_qf.&fp=3e1a83414343495f&biw=1024&bih=595

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=...pw.r_qf.&fp=3e1a83414343495f&biw=1024&bih=595


----------



## SergioBustos (Sep 11, 2012)

ok ! gracias ! alguna medida especifica?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2012)

Si la que tenía originalmente sonaba bien , poneselo idéntico , medile diámetro y largo


----------



## SergioBustos (Sep 11, 2012)

dale ! igual, sonaba ''bien'' jeje pero dale, veo si consigo aca de 3'' aca y si no , encargo en baires.. gracias !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2012)

Tratá de conseguir unos "ajustables o regulables , extendibles , retraibles" , que son telescópicos (un caño dentro de otro) y podés calibrarlo para que golpee como mas te guste .

http://www.emavemusical.com/resultados.php?q=tubo+de+sintonia


----------



## SergioBustos (Sep 11, 2012)

Buenisimo ! No sabia que existian de esos  muchas gracias por la ayuda !!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2012)

De nada che


----------



## SergioBustos (Sep 11, 2012)

me estaba fijando recien... esta sintonizado en unos 40/45hz mas o menos. Como puedo dejarlo en 30hz o 35?


----------



## tatajara (Sep 11, 2012)

Si queres llegar a es frecuencia tendrías que ponerlo un poquito más grande, ir jugando con el largo y el diámetro del tubo 
Saludos


----------



## SergioBustos (Sep 11, 2012)

bueno, quiza una pulgada mas o 1 cm mas de boca y al largo lo voy a ir probando hoy 

Pruebo y comento ! si alguien quiere agregar algo como para ''hacer vibrar todo'' y que suene lindo, bienvenido sea, como les dije, estoy aprendiendo 

Se que con un sub de 10'' no se puede hacer mucho ruido... pero se que ese puede sonar aun mas


----------



## tatajara (Sep 11, 2012)

dale esperamos los comentarios ¡¡


> estoy aprendiendo


----------



## SergioBustos (Sep 11, 2012)

Ahi hice la primera prueba, esta sintonizada a 50hz aproximadamente (bastante molesto para reggaeton, o para un auto... digamos que no lo podes subir mucho) voy a intentar bajar lo mas que pueda.

Dicho sea de paso, ya que estamos, dejo el primer dato... 

3'' pulgadas y 10cm de profundidad, sintonizan a 50hz mas o menos


----------



## tatajara (Sep 11, 2012)

proba de darle un poco mas de largo al tubo a ver que tal y conta 

otra cosa cuando desis molesto en que sentido, distrociona ? 
saludos


----------



## SergioBustos (Sep 11, 2012)

Dale  pruebo eso !

No, no distorciona... y tampoco digo que 50hz sea una frecuencia ''fea'' ... pero vos pensa que en un auto te da esa sensacion de que es muy alta, y te revienta la cabeza. En cambio 40hz o 35, no serian tan 'dolorosas', por asi decirlo... sentirias vibracion en el cuerpo y seria mas aguantable... ese es el motivo de cambiar medidas!


----------



## SergioBustos (Sep 12, 2012)

Hola de nuevo ! 

Me olvide de contarle que antes salia olor a ''goma quemada'' ... supongo que no se ventilaba bien el sub...

bueno, intente bajarle la sintonia un poco mas... alargue la profundidad del tubo unos 10 cm y bajaba muchisimo mas, unos 25hz  (si alguien conoce el tema ''conteo'' es la sensacion que da todo el tema de que te vibran las neuronas) lo que note es:

*Si metia mas tubo dentro de la caja, bajaba de esa manera...
*Si era mas larga la parte que quedaba sobresaliendo de la caja, bajaba un poco menos...

Ahora se me ocurren 2 preguntas:

1 - Tendra que ver que la caja no sea tan profunda? mas alla de que las medidas sean exactas
2 - Hay algun impedimento como para que yo no deje el tubo sobresaliendo? le haria mal a algo?


----------



## tatajara (Sep 12, 2012)

Si es así entonces bien que ha mejorado ¡¡
mmm no se si se escucha bien y no hay problemas yo diría que no, pero proba de sacárselo ese pedazo que sobresale y contanos
Saludos


----------



## SergioBustos (Sep 12, 2012)

lo he probado ya... pasa que si no dejo que sobresalga y lo saco, suena como antes... si lo meto mas, parece ya mas al sonido de una caja sellada


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 12, 2012)

He visto casos en que como tienen poco fondo ponen los tubos de sintonía acodados 



Ver el archivo adjunto 2816 


Saludos !


----------



## SergioBustos (Sep 12, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> He visto casos en que como tienen poco fondo ponen los tubos de sintonía acodados
> 
> Saludos !



a 45 grados decis?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 12, 2012)

A 45º o a 90º es lo mismo


----------



## tatajara (Sep 14, 2012)

Ahora yo tengo la duda ya que decís esto dosme, es lo mismo ponerlo que quede junto con el frente del parlante, o al costado de la caja ósea en un lateral o atrás?

Para mi es lo mismo pero es problemático eso? 

Me pico el bichito de la duda jaja
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2012)

En un reflector de bajos , si queda sintonizado y en fase con el parlante lo mejor es adelante , es obvio que se refuerzan.

En algún bafle de automovil he visto que se los ponen de costado porque no les da el largo .

Éste equipo *tiene los tubos de sintonía por detrás* :

http://www.actualidadgadget.com/2010/03/01/sistemas-de-audio-soundsphere-de-philips/

Y esos "cosos" son los tweeters 









Saludos !


----------



## tatajara (Sep 17, 2012)

Si me imaginaba que es mejor adelante 
Yo tengo un equipito Philips y tuene los tubos de sintonía atrás 
Saludos


----------



## SergioBustos (Oct 16, 2012)

Bueno les cuento... luego de MUCHAS pruebas, termine haciendo un tubo de 3'' de unos 26 cm de largo... logrando sintonizar la caja a 31hz ... de esos 26 cm, 4 o 5 deben quedar fuera de la caja (sobresale)

Ahora el auto es un terremoto !


----------



## PATEDEFUA (Mar 13, 2018)

Hola Gente, aquí de nuevo con otra duda...
Estoy adaptando unas cajas que ya tengo y le colocare unos Woofer Clarion de 10 pulgadas.

Estoy respetando el litraje que recomiendan. Hasta aqui voy bien.
La caja que estoy adaptando tiene las siguientes medidas:
Ventilación recomendada (pies cúbicos) 1.25 = 35,4 litros cubicos
Cajas Subwoofers 35,4 litros ideal para Clarion WG2520
43cm profundidad
31,4cm Ancho
29cm alto 
Total 37.8 Litros
2.4 litros de guata

La duda me surge con el tubo de sintonía:
Ya que la especifica Tamaño de puerto recomendado  (ancho x alto x largo en pulgadas) 1.0x11.1x21 = 2.54 x 28.2 x 53.34cm
53 cm no me da la medida de la caja, salvo que la haga en L.
Pero mi pregunta es: *¿funciona igual si respetando el volumen del tubo de sintonia (me da 3.82 litros) lo hago redondo con el largo necesario para respetar dicho volumen?* Pues me parece mas fácil de hacerlo, que rectangular como lo plantea el manual. 

PD: Adjunto Manual del Woofer WG2520


----------



## nasaserna (Mar 13, 2018)

Nop la longitud o profundidad del tubo de sintonia no la debes variar, lo que debes conservar el area del tubo de sintonia, puedes jugar con la geometria , pero ni area ni longitud del tubo variaràs

Resultados de búsqueda de consulta: longitud tubo sintonia


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2018)

El tubo de sintonía como el nombre indica sintoniza (Resuena) a una frecuencia específica o mas bien un rango acotado de frecuencias para que "Realce" el rendimiento del parlante a esas frecuencias.
Si le cambias el largo, principal parámetro, cambias todo.

Eventualmente podrías acodarlo, pero no acortarlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2018)

Las medidas de las cajas son interiores


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 13, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El tubo de sintonía como el nombre indica sintoniza (Resuena) a una frecuencia específica o mas bien un rango acotado de frecuencias para que "Realce" el rendimiento del parlante a esas frecuencias.
> Si le cambias el largo, principal parámetro, cambias todo.
> 
> Eventualmente podrías acodarlo, pero no acortarlo.


Mejor usá el WinISD para que veas como cambia la respuesta de la caja al variar las dimensiones del tubo...


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 14, 2018)

En el calculo de la sintonia para un volumen de caja determinado , influyen la Longitud y el Area del tubo ...
Eso lo tenes que respetar .... Como te dijeron los Maestros , se puede acodar .
En el volumen INTERNO de la caja , tenes que considerar el volumen del tubo y del parlante !! ( no sumar el de la guata , que tiene efecto inverso ) 
Ya que tu parlante es de los pocos que proveen los parametros de T/S , lo mejor que podes hacer es simularlo en el WinIsd, como dice Dr. Z .
Es un lindo parlante ( tengo un 12") y anda espectacular si seguis las instrucciones del fabricante . ( hice unos experimentos variandolo y me fue mal , pero es otro tema )


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2018)

Con las dimensiones de la ventana de sintonía calculas su superficie y la reemplazas por varios tubos  de 3 o 4" hasta llegar a ella.


----------



## martin12as (Mar 22, 2018)

las cajas slot port saben ser bastante largo el puerto y normalmente se hacen en L, no es difícil de hacer, pero tenes que arrancar de 0 y ya diseñar la caja para eso.

lo que deberías hacer en tu caso es usar winisd para calcular a que frecuencia esta sintonizada la caja según el manual, y luego manteniendo la misma frecuencia puedes poner el tubo que quieras. y ya que estas con el winisd también podes probar como responde en distintas sintonizaciones y elegir la que mas te guste


----------



## Ldel80 (Ene 18, 2021)

Estimados consulto dado que arme una caja sugerida para el fabricante para woofer Eminence Kappa 15lfa, al usar tubos de 110 en lugar de los de 4 pulgadas sugeridos recalcule los puertos en los dos programas (winisd y Eminence designer) teniendo bastante diferencia 22,4cm vs 16,79 respectivamente entre los resultados de ambos. A que puede deberse y a cual le hago caso, gracias por su aporte! adjunto capturas de ambos programas


----------

